# phil



## phil (Nov 12, 2008)

having recently rewired a friends house(hopefully upto standard)my friend has asked for a certificate as he wishes to sell his house on shortly,only being jib electrician not approved can i test this house myself or do i have to get a nicc firm in.if able to test myself what testsheets can i put the results in,i do have access to test equipment and i am competent enough to do the test.i would appreciate any help before i go out and pay for a certificate which i could have done myself


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I would say your in a little bit of a pickle. Did your job require a permit? The way it is usually done is that you get a permit BEFORE you start any work. Then depending on the type of job, a local inspector (AHJ) will verify the job as compliant. This paper trail is what you need but you do not have it. 
I recommend you contact the AHJ and tell him you did the work but did not know you needed a permit. Do not tell him you need proof of a compliant job. He will look at your situation completely different.

Then you will pay for the permit with a penalty, the inspector will make you fix any violations, and most likely they will fine you for not doing the right thing to start with.

I hope this will not be the case. If you lived in my jurisdiction I could guaranty this would happen. Of course you could just keep your mouth shut and tell your friend you can't get it, but that would not be good advice, would it?

Phil, Sorry I did not realize you are not in the US. You need advice from someone in your area.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

More than likely [almost definitely] this will come under Part 'P'. This has to be submitted to LBC by a scheme member; NICEIC, ELECSA, NAPIT, ECA

Actual testing-wise....You can buy certs anywhere and test it / fill 'em in yourself. BUT, if the sh!t hits the fan and summat goes wrong; you end up in front of a bloke in a red gown and a daft wig. Can you stand up and prove that you were 'competent' to do the testing and certification?? This has major legal implications.
The vipers nest is now open, others will be along shortly...sorry this is not what you want to hear


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

the scenario is it's an issuse as you are not with a competent persons scheme.
Whether your competent or not isn't the issue-not being registered and not notifying building control prior to the works starting is.

you have two choices 
1) contact building control and get a normalization certificate if it conforms and is safe-until the inspector is happy you will need to do as he states.
2) As far as everyone is concerned it happened pre jan 2005 and just get a periodic inspection on it.:thumbsup: 

being part p registered I see the whole process as devil's work and totally undermined by diy stores and the it was already there situation.
industrial is much better.:jester:


----------

